# restrooms surf fishing



## rdema19403 (Aug 18, 2009)

this is probably a silly question but when people go surf fishing and their are no restrooms what do most people do ? I went down to brigantine NJ and their are no public restrooms no where.
Thanks in advance ,
Ralph


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

oh boy!


----------



## Tunafinatic (Apr 16, 2009)

in brig. I go to the burger king....Public bathrooms.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

carry a 5 gal bucket and a couple trash bags and T paper in your truck and a laundry detergent bottle (knock out the Spout) wash it out with Bleach and water


----------



## Bigguy (Jun 2, 2005)

Mr Bob at North end.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bigguy said:


> Mr Bob at North end.


Welcome.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

it all depends if you have to take a leak you can do that in a parking lot or behind a bush.If you have to take a dump its anywhere you can find a squeaky clean toilet.If your going to take a leak outside a public bathroom be carefull I got caught in the same situation as Manyak(sp)Jake;I almost got a a ticket.I was a little out of it that night.


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't go nowere without the sheetrock pale and shoprite bags


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

I usually ask the Conceirge to make reservations for me for me!!

Seriously though.....................plan accordingly!


----------

